# is my heart saying its over?? i dont think i can do it anymore!



## slowlyfadingaway (Aug 8, 2008)

hi im kinda new to this so bare with me. i dont know where to start really so guess ill just go straight into it, i have been married 5 and half years now and i feel like every day s a struggle to keep going, we rarely have time together because we both work full time and have a one year old, which is a strain enough on any couple i can imagine. before we had our li girl we argued like most i guess. i would say that alot of it came from him being unhappy in his job and wanted to move back to england. in which case we did, i gave up my family and work and wen with him because i loved him and supported him. but since being back in the uk i seem to have completely lost all track of who i am and even more so since havin my lil girl. i went through a really bad birth and ended in an emrergency c section,which left me with an infected and open wound for 5 months. which u can imagine left a strain on our sexlife. i found it a struggle to deal with my daughter and most days didnt want to be hear. i felt like i got a lot of support in the first two weeks of havin her but after that life kinda went back into a bad routine. thou i understand he works 10 hours more than me a week i find myself doing everything, from cookin cleaning making sure everything is done with my daughter, washing the lot you name it. i feel like that is all i am here to do. i wanted kids but never this early as i wanted to focus on a career. however i wouldnt change her for the world. i just dont see a future in this life thou, i never get any affection and often feel lonely. i always have to remind him of anniversarys and birthdays and drop the hint that it may be nice to recieve some flowers or something nice. we have tried talkin and things do change for about a week then they go back to normal, i feel like a slave and that there is no appreciation as to wat i need and want in life. if anyone has any advice please help! i know i have alot of issues.....


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

you sound deeply unhappy and like you said you have lots of issues.
he doesnt seem supportive and what you have gone through with your little one is a strain and has taken its toll.
your not the only one that feels like that in a relationship.
would you like to go back home???? or go back home for holiday.

you could be in this relationship for a long time, feeling like you do.
but your decisions really have to be yours.
ok i had other reasons when i split up from first hubby, but regardless , when i left him, my new life began.
someone was definately looking over me. 
because at the time i believed in my marriage vows through thick and thin. 
but i realised at the end - regardless of vows , no you dont have to put up with a miserable existence and life.


----------



## slowlyfadingaway (Aug 8, 2008)

i would love to go home and we have talked about it but i feel someones he says he wants to go for the sake of it cos on some days he talks about things as if we were to stay here. its confusing. i look at my life and think surely theres more to just being a mum and stayin home all the time especially as im only 24. i kinda feel like i married very young and have missed out on a lot of me times, as its something i need a lot of but get none of now havin a little one and so many other things to do ,


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i was 24 when i had my first son, but your and my feelings sound very the opposite.
we were split up at the time , so i had to fight for what i wanted.
what do you feel your missing out on.
going out?
then go out. u dont have to feel bad to do that.
your allowed time and space to.
but no matter who your with, or when this happens.
look at ex boyfriends, you get fed up. you get in a lull situation. we all do. you go out, then you stay in. its life.
if your homesick, i would want to go home for alittle.
maybe then he wil realise what he is missing, if he wont change.


----------



## DWNURSE (Feb 5, 2010)

I totally agree with the marrying to young! I am 23 and married at 22. and i have a 1 year old. I feel like noone should marry before 28..haha..but its true you dont know what life really is about and what you really want..who you really are at that age! we need to find ourselves before we committ to something forever. Most marriages dont last when we marry young. And I know why...its so hard..im feeling similar to you.


----------

